# 2005 S4



## Elyo (Jun 1, 2004)

hi there,

any news on audi releasing a new s4 this year?
tks


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think if you order now then you should get one around Marc /April. No official prices yet though.


----------



## Elyo (Jun 1, 2004)

thats good news.. any details on engine? if not, do you have an idea on when audi will release the prices/car details?

thanks


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Elyo said:


> thats good news.. any details on engine? if not, do you have an idea on when audi will release the prices/car details?
> 
> thanks


Same engine as current, I believe...


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

It will look like a SAAB, of course :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Wait for the 345 bhp 4.2 V8 FSI engine later this year.

wfg, Hans


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What are they going to do with it? I thought this was for the A6 and A8. I don't know but I wouldn't expect them to put it in the S4. Perhaps in the B8 S4 but I doubt the B7 one.

Maybe they will though. If they bring out an S4 coupe then it would make sense.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

currently, in Belgium you can order an S4 (new A4 shape) with the 344hp 4.2 V8.

Baseprice, about 55.000â‚¬


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's the same as in the UK. It's the same engine as the B6 S4 (i.e. mine)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Wait for the 345 bhp 4.2 V8 FSI engine later this year.
> 
> wfg, Hans


Could that be introduced with the Q7? That's due at the end of the year.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Wait for the 345 bhp 4.2 V8 FSI engine later this year.
> ...


The new 4.2 liter V8 FSI engine 345 bhp and 420 bhp (RS4 and S6) will replace all the previus 4.2 V8 engines without FSI.
Introduction I.A.A.Frankfurt September 2005.

wfg, Hans.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

so the FSI manages to gain a whole 1bhp?

I'd hope the fuel economy leaps by about 20-30% if the power stays the same... yes?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> so the FSI manages to gain a whole 1bhp?
> 
> I'd hope the fuel economy leaps by about 20-30% if the power stays the same... yes?


No 10 bhp over the standard 335 bhp 4.2 liter V8 engine.
The S4 have a small power increase over the standard 4.2 V8.

wfg, Hans.


----------

